# Canon 60D Stops Recording Automatically!!!



## jasonmillard81 (Jun 4, 2012)

Greetings,

I use a Secure Digital 32gb Class 10 card. My video has been stopping recording after 8 seconds or so and is not 4gb in size.

I searched the form and google and have been unable to find a solution! Any thoughts/ideas/fixes?

best,

Jason


----------



## Halocastle (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry, but I don't own this camera, so I have no referenece. This might help:

"Re: which SD card for 60D"

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1019&message=41036494&changemode=1

It concerns class 10 issues and the 60D. A poster recommends using only class 6 cards (scroll down a bit).

Here's an excerpt:

"We've had very poor success with class 10 cards and 32GB cards...When shooting HD video with class 10 cards, the buffer fills up within 5 seconds and the recording stops."


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Jun 4, 2012)

Yup, be careful with which brand of cards you use, some are not the speed they say, and for now the Canons don't get along well with Class 10 cards...


----------



## preppyak (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, that's on the card. It's filling the buffer too quickly and thus stopping recording. In fact, you'll probably see a series of boxes filling on the side of the LCD screen while it happens.

My suggestion would be to get the Sandisk Extreme cards, as I've never had a problem with them. Likewise I've had good luck with Wintec and Transcend. SD memory is cheap, the difference between the one you have now and the Sandisk Extreme is probably <$5-10...which is nothing considering your gear is worth more than $1000. Being able to record is always worth the extra few bucks.

Never seen the thing about 32GB cards, but I use all 16GB cards. If I'm shooting all day in a way that would fill a 16GB card, I've got plenty of time to swap them out for another card.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 4, 2012)

jasonmillard81 said:


> I searched the form and google and have been unable to find a solution! Any thoughts/ideas/fixes?



solution: install magic lantern, fine-tune the bitrate so that your memory card can cope with it.


----------



## Rokkor 58mm 1.2 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm using a Transcend 32GB class 10 SDHC card in my 60D. I have experienced the same problem with the buffer filling up and the recording of video automatically stopping. When this last happened I had used only 6.1 GB of the card. After downloading the images to my PC, I reformatted the card. High level not low. After this the problem went away, and I was able to record normally. Obviously, this has something to do with the 60D's ability to clear out the buffer on to the card when more than a certain amount of the cards capacity is used. Maybe it's a fragmentation issue like on a PC's hard drive. I think the format of the SD cards is the same or similar to Windows/DOS formatting. I do mix stills and video on the same card, mostly stills. I don't know if that's an issue or not. Anyway, reformatting is not a great fix but it does seem to work for awhile. Maybe a different grade of SD card would work.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 4, 2012)

Rokkor 58mm 1.2 said:


> Maybe a different grade of SD card would work.



More expensive sd cards are definitely better, the rating is partly just marketing. See the reviews - esp. if the cards fills up write speed goes down. However, as I wrote above tuning the bitrate seems like a better because free approach to me - you won't see the effect of a little less bitrate, esp. if you use ml's vbr setting, but sticking a top-grade 32gb sd card in a 60d seems somewhat unbalanced to me unless you really need it.


----------



## DianeK (Jun 4, 2012)

I use Sandisk Extreme class 10 16GB cards in my 60D and have no problem with video.
Diane


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 4, 2012)

You did not mention what card you have, or where you bought it. Counterfit cards are very prevalent, look the same and only a expert can tell. Order a quality class 10 card like lexar or sandisk from B&H or Adorama, and you will get the real thing.

Buy from Amazon, only if its actually sold by Amazon. Even then, their buyers may not be very knowledgable about counterfits, but they likely buy direct from the manufacturers, so they are OK.

I'd never trust any card sold on ebay.


----------



## jasonmillard81 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks all. I will first try to order another card maybe two 16gb or just one 32gb class 10 extreme from SanDisk.

Also, I will search for a tutorial on how to change VBR in ML.

Best,

Jason


----------



## Old Shooter (Jun 4, 2012)

jasonmillard81 said:


> Thanks all. I will first try to order another card maybe two 16gb or just one 32gb class 10 extreme from SanDisk.
> 
> Also, I will search for a tutorial on how to change VBR in ML.
> 
> ...



If you buy a SanDisk 32GB Extreme Class 10 card from SanDisk you will pay $150. The same card at B&H is $42. If you buy from B&H or Adorama, it will not be a counterfeit... The 32GB Extreme Pro is $85 at B&H.


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm currently using cards by Duracell, their 16GB 600x/90mbs cards cost less £30 on amazon.

check their website DuracellFlash.com

if you're on a budget they are damned good cards for a more than excellent price.

other than that I would go with Lexar or SanDisk if I weren't on a budget


----------



## shannon76 (Jun 4, 2012)

My 60D does the same thing with Wintec cards when I shoot photos and then record video. If I am just recording video they seem to be ok. I did purchase a Lexar Pro 16gig card and I haven't seen the issue when mixing photos and video on the same card.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 4, 2012)

I used to have the same issue with my 60D and as much as I would like to blame the SD rather than my Canon, this seems to be an frequently occuring problem with 60D users. The card I'm using is the Transcend SD-XC it's a 64GB class 10 and, like Rokkor stated, after reformatting the little bugger a few times it has finally resolved itself and I have gone without any issues ever since. The card is $70 at B&H.

I hope this helps,
-Tabor


----------



## DB (Jun 5, 2012)

I had similar problems using Transcend 64Gb SDXC Class 10 (rated at 25Mbs to 27Mbs), a quick reformat did the trick. Remember if you are shooting full HD 1080p you are creating a file that grows @ 333 Megabytes per min, or 5,688,889 Bytes Per Second so multiply by 8 to convert to Bits (8 bits = 1 byte) is roughly 45Mbs (megabits per sec), so you're really pushing the buffer a lot. On my 7D now using Duracell 600x 16GB CF cards is never an issue as the card can receive 90Mbs (in theory could take 1080p @ 60fps).


----------



## millerdigital (Jan 10, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Rokkor 58mm 1.2 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a different grade of SD card would work.
> ...



Problem has started with my 60D since putting magic lantern on my class 10 card, I will double check the bit rate settings. I have been using 32GB cards in both our DSLRs due to the fact the .mov compression they use is quite large and they fill up fast. Most of the time we can switch out, but live events such as concerts, not so easy. I use 16GB in our Panasonic as it's AVCHD compression format is quite good and rarely need to switch that. I can easily try to go back to 16GB in our DSLRs but since I've mainly been experiencing this with the magic lantern card, I'm wondering about what settings in ml might be overriding camera defaults causing this...


----------



## that1guyy (Jan 10, 2013)

I have heard this problem of recording stopping randomly associated with magic lantern before. I don't think it's the card or your camera, but just magic lantern. Try removing it from your card and re-installing it.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 11, 2013)

I use a 60D and have a Sandisk Extreme class 10 16G and a 32G card. I have never had a problem recording video.

Not all class 10 cards are equal and there are fake cards as well. If you want to speed test a card, put it in a computer with a good reader and see how long it takes to read or write a 2Gbyte file to it.... you will be amazed at the differences between class 10 cards....


----------

